# The Source - Out now! Limited Free Review-Copies.



## billhafan (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My debut Novel, *The Source* by *William G. Gee*, which is Part I of a Trilogy, has just been published in eBook, and I'm currently writing Part II 








It's available at Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Apple and other good online book stores, as well as direct from my website where there are links to the downloads as well as samples and reviews. www.williamggee.com

*The Source* is a Sci-Fantasy, action-adventure; fast paced and set in modern-day, with a twist on a few legends and science along the way. Initial reviews have been very positive, and a Games Software House has contacted me with a view to using *The Source* for a future product – so a promising start. 


 As well as letting everyone know that *The Source* is out there, I would also like to offer a limited number of free review-copies to members here on SFFC, and would really appreciate your feedback. Let me know if you'd be interested in a copy, and the e-format you would prefer. I have Mobi, PDF and epub available.



 I hope you enjoy the read, and please reply if you would like one of the limited review copies.


 All The Very Best, Billhafan


 Some review comments : *‘Gotta be made into a Film ... The world of the authors imagination instantly grabbed me and I hardly put the the book down at all and read it in a couple of days. The fast action and the character development gives a fantastic pace to the story, it mixes in elements of science and fantasy that makes the adventure totally believable. Can't wait for the second book!’*


 ‘Don't miss out on this one: Savour every moment. You will be rewarded ... this is a thoroughly engrossing, riveting book...’


_*‘... the characters are very plausible and I just couldn't tear myself away from the story as just kept on having to know what happened next! For me a true sign of an absorbing read ...’*_


----------



## billhafan (Oct 6, 2012)

In case anyone missed this part of the main post, I  would also like to offer a number of free review-copies to  members here on SFFC, and would really appreciate your feedback. Let me  know if you'd be interested in a copy, and the e-format you would  prefer. I have Mobi, PDF and epub available.
 Bill


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 6, 2012)

If you link to the Amazon page, I figure people should be able to read the first few pages and make their minds up on that?


----------



## billhafan (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Brian, many thanks for the good advice - much appreciated!

Please see links below to my Books Amazon Pages:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008Z11E5Q/?tag=brite-21

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008Z11E5Q/?tag=brite-21

If anyone would like a free copy to review, then please drop me a line 

All The Very Best, Bill


----------

